# Maypop passion flower



## rrquarles (6 mo ago)

I have been fighting maypop for over three years and still can't get rid of it. I know it is very hard to eradicate.
I have used Grazon/Remedy, Pastureguard, Surmont/Cimmaron and others and it keeps coming back.
Is there a spray that will kill root. I have talked to VA tech weed specialist and still haven't found a combination that works.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I use Pastureguard with either dicamba or 2,4-D LV mixed in to make it hot. That will kill the ones you see but as far as I know nothing will keep them from coming up. Maybe someone will have a preemerge and chime in I have some spots I would be willing to try anything.


----------



## rrquarles (6 mo ago)

I have sprayed for 3 or 4 years and they come back every year. I may have less of them than I started with a few years ago. I have actually sprayed them and the tops look dead after a couple of weeks. Then 4-5 weeks later a green sprout will emerge right out of the dead stem. My best spray so far is Surmont with Cimmaron but it won't kill the root. I have sprayed in the fall when the plant should be absorbing to its roots and that hasn't worked real well either. I am not sure why some university will not do some reasearch on this to come up with a better solution. It is spreading through our area like wildfire.
Has anyone got any spray combinations that works better?
Thanks


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

We ended up locating a used grassworks weed wiper, it has the rotating wiper. We wiped religiously with a roundup and 24d mixture for 2 seasons and haven’t had any back sense. We only had a few spots scattered around the field, maybe 2 acres worth total though. We attempted to hand weed it one time and it just breaks off. Has a vining type root on it. Take a look at Impose, not sure if you can spray impose on your field but I think it might be listed on their.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

A farmer I know used Outrider and it smoked them. I wouldn’t have believed it had I not seen it myself.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I was hoping you would chime in, I have been wondering about Outrider I have a Bermuda patch with some bad nut grass spots and another field of mixed coastal and bahia with maypops bad and some nut grass. Outrider might be worth a try what would you recommend. Also rezilon is going in the second field it also has bad sand spurs.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

1.25 oz/A is what the farmer sprayed and it looked great. Took the maypole out. For the sandbur, the program we recommend is 3 oz Rezilon in January And another 3 oz after the first cutting. It may miss a few, I couldn’t ever quite get to complete control, but it gets most. I think that seed can come up a little deeper than the herbicide layer, so we miss a handful. If you do see sandbur after Rezilon, hit it early with 1-1.25 oz Pastora.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I put 3 oz out in January and so far near perfect control, last year it was more like may or June before I got it out so not much help then but I think it stopped the ones that would have came up fall and winter which in turn helped this year.


----------

